# Oct 2011 FE Results - FL



## seandapaul24 (Dec 9, 2011)

Please post your Florida results here.

Has anyone in FL received their result? My account still says "not yet available"


----------



## W33ZL3 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am still waiting as well.... d-_-b


----------



## Jonjo (Dec 10, 2011)

I took the last year on October in Florida and the results come up on time (one of the first ones , after Xmass), don't worry they will be up soon at least for P.E, good luck everyone !!!!

Just get prepare for jokes like this, The results are up!! , I got my results !! ....and .......!!!


----------



## JoeFE (Dec 11, 2011)

Still waiting as well, the results came out last year on Dec. 23rd for Florida according to past results on this forum.


----------



## W33ZL3 (Dec 12, 2011)

PASSED.... WOOOT!!!


----------



## seandapaul24 (Dec 12, 2011)

Passed first try!

Soo relieved after being out of school for 6 years. Thank you to everyone on the board for their assistance with questions, motivation, and guidance over the last 6 months.


----------



## volatile (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats!

I’ve have been checking the NCEES site obsessively. When I saw the word “Pass” I instinctively raised both arms up at my desk like a marathon runner breaking the ribbon at the finish line!

Time to do it all over again for the Electrical PE.


----------



## miog1974 (Jan 4, 2012)

After receiving confirmation that I passed the test, how long before FBPE actually mails the EI certificate? In other words, when can I officially start using the EI letters after my name? Someone know this? Thanks,


----------



## mauldinite (Feb 8, 2012)

In case anyone is still searching like I was, I called the Florida board to check on the status of my license and certification. They said they are just getting ready to send out the certificates. They also said that I hadn't been assigned a license number yet. I asked when I should be concerned if I haven't heard anything and they said to give it another 2 weeks. I figure I'll probably get it in the mail the day before I take the PE in April!


----------



## Gaussy (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, I heard "2 weeks" from FBPE about 4 weeks ago. I figured they'll have to issue it before the April test, so only about 8 weeks to go!


----------



## seandapaul24 (Feb 17, 2012)

License numbers were assigned couple days ago check:

/&gt;https://www.myfloridalicense.com/


----------



## seandapaul24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Try

/&gt;http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/

Instead


----------



## mauldinite (Feb 19, 2012)

seanandpaul24, thanks for the update!


----------

